# Reduction of Serotonin Transporters of Patients With CFIDS



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

This was also posted to the Co-Cure Mailing list:************************************************Reduction of serotonin transporters of patients with chronic fatigue syndrome.Journal: Neuroreport. 2004 Dec 3;15(17):2571-2574.Authors: Yamamoto, Shigeyuki [*]; Ouchi, Yasuomi [1]; Onoe, Hirotaka [2];Yoshikawa, Etsuji [3]; Tsukada, Hideo [3]; Takahashi, Hidetoshi [4]; Iwase,Masao [4]; Yamaguti, Kouzi [5]; Kuratsune, Hirohiko[5, 6]; Watanabe, Yasuyoshi[*,CA]Affiliations:[*] Department of Physiology, Osaka City University Graduate School of Medicine,1-4-3 Asahimachi, Abeno-ku, Osaka 545-8585[1] Positron Medical Center, Hamamatsu Medical Center, 5000 Hirakuchi, Hamakita,Shizuoka 434-0041[2] Department of Psychology, Tokyo Metropolitan Institute for Neuroscience, 2-6Musashidai Fuchu, Tokyo 183-8526[3] Central Research Laboratory, Hamamatsu Photonics KK, 5000 Hirakuchi,Hamakita, Shizuoka 434-8601[4] Psychiatry, Department of Clinical Neuroscience[5] Department of Hematology and Oncology, Osaka University Graduate School ofMedicine, 2-2 Yamadaoka, Suita 565-0871[6] Department of Health Sciences, Faculty of Health Sciences for Welfare,KansaiUniversity of Welfare Sciences, 3-11-1 Asahigaoka, Kashiwara 582-0026, Japan[CA] Corresponding Author: yywata###med.osaka-cu.ac.jpReceived 10 September 2004; accepted 6 October 2004NLM Citation: PMID: 15570154To assess the involvement of serotonin in the symptoms of chronic fatiguesyndrome, we investigated the serotonergic neurotransmitter system of chronicfatigue syndrome patients by the positron emission tomography (PET). Here weshow that the density of serotonin transporters (5-HTTs) in the brain, asdetermined by using a radiotracer, [C](+)McN5652, was significantly reduced inthe rostral subdivision of the anterior cingulate as compared with that innormal volunteers.This subdivision is different from that in the dorsal anterior cingulate inwhich binding potential values of individual patient showed a weak negativecorrelation with self-reported pain score of the patients. Therefore, analteration of serotonergic system in the rostral anterior cingulate plays a keyrole in pathophysiology of chronic fatigue syndrome.------------------------------


----------

